# Ramus stent with LAD stent



## lklundt (Mar 20, 2012)

When the ramus and the LAD are stented, it used to be reported as a stent in the LC and LAD.(92980, 92981).  2 vessels from the left side can be reported per Dr. Z 2010 guidance.  Now in the Medlern Cardiology manual 2011 and 2012 it states something different.  Does anyone know the coding guidelines to report a Ramus stent and an LAD stent for 2012?


----------



## dimmitta (Mar 26, 2012)

As far as I can find the coding guidelines for coronary stent placement have not changed for 2012. So I would still bill the ramus as the LC in this case.


----------

